# Emma Frost Vs Tsunade



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2007)

1- In a fight, no mind*rape*, no SP33DBL1TZ!!11!



2-Who's the most suspicious Hentai fodder?


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 19, 2007)

Emma's far more durable than anything Tsunade can dish out. She's taken hits from the Hulk, who basically hit her like a hammer to a nail and implanted her 4 feet into the ground.

That said, she has no superstrength or superspeed. The best she can do is go for a titty twist and hope for some kind of moral victory.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 19, 2007)

A battle of buxom blondes?

Power Girl wins


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2007)

I said mindrape not illusion casting ad controll


----------



## Jackal (Nov 19, 2007)

tsunade


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 19, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> I said mindrape not illusion casting ad controll



Control is in? You just made this a rapestomp. Emma makes Tsunade vivisect herself with chakra scalpels for the hell of it.


----------



## Id (Nov 19, 2007)

Miss Frost, is a telepathy of the first order.
Mind Rape
Mind Swipe
Mind Control

The sexy bitch, can be vary creative with it.

With Telepathy, she wins.
With out it, she losses.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 19, 2007)

she does have superstregth thou

you guys need to research more


----------



## Id (Nov 19, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> she does have superstregth thou
> 
> you guys need to research more



But Tsunade is her physical superior. And she jutsu ware your body, losses its ability to function properly.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 19, 2007)

Id said:


> But Tsunade is her physical superior. And she jutsu ware your body, losses its ability to function properly.



only if you get it in the nervous system

The only problem is that in diamond form she is completely diamond

and emma has class 50 strength


----------



## Id (Nov 19, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> only if you get it in the nervous system
> 
> The only problem is that in diamond form she is completely diamond
> 
> and emma has class 50 strength



Not entirely sure, of the mechanics of her second mutation.
But what class would Tsunade be in strength?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 19, 2007)

Id said:


> Not entirely sure, of the mechanics of her second mutation.
> But what class would Tsunade be in strength?




Well she hasnt done anything past class 15 that we know of


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2007)

I only wanted to put limited psi to wedge this off a stalemate since tsunade can fuck up your motor funtions too
But I guess emma is way to superior 

Whatthe hell, let's make this an hentai fight


----------



## Red (Nov 19, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Whatthe hell, let's make this an hentai fight


Hot Sweaty Blonde lesbian Breast sex 

At topic what stops Tsunade from just fucking up her nervous system? I thought all thats needed is her making contact not with her breaking the skin (in this case diamond.)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Hot Sweaty Blonde lesbian Breast sex
> 
> At topic what stops Tsunade from just fucking up her nervous system? I thought all thats needed is her making contact not with her breaking the skin (in this case diamond.)



It wouldn't work in her diamond form so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2007)

Colossus and Bishop beg to differ


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 19, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Hot Sweaty Blonde lesbian Breast sex
> 
> At topic what stops Tsunade from just fucking up her nervous system? I thought all thats needed is her making contact not with her breaking the skin (in this case diamond.)



Well, there's the fact that Emma can hijack Tsunade's nervous system from a distance with very little effort, like what she did with Kimura. Secondly, does Emma even HAVE a nervous system? She's completely diamond, through and through. She's been shattered in her diamond form before, and her pieces were completely diamond. There was nothing organic in there for chakra to even touch.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 19, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Colossus and Bishop beg to differ



bishop is a possible omega and colossus is over class 200

Oh yeah emma is soooo weak


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2007)

Bishop is a black guy
That's enough to fuck any white blonde girl no mattter what they are made of


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 19, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Why?
> **



She's made of diamond....


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 20, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Bishop is a black guy
> That's enough to fuck any white blonde girl no mattter what they are made of



THANK you for bringing in interracial relationships into this part of the forum, because that is what we all need to talk aobut.

Anyway, in fight 2 (which is the most interesting fight in this thread by far ) the answer is Tsunade.

She vastly outnumbers Emma when it comes to hentai...probably because the people who make that stuff are mostly japanese people.

Also, she is probably easier to make hentai about, when you think about it.
Kind of easier to be attracted to someone who is at the very least human in comparison to someone who is made of a very hard piece of coal...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> THANK you for bringing in interracial relationships into this part of the forum, because that is what we all need to talk aobut.


You know it's true, and so do they 



> Anyway, in fight 2 (which is the most interesting fight in this thread by far ) the answer is Tsunade.
> 
> She vastly outnumbers Emma when it comes to hentai...probably because the people who make that stuff are mostly japanese people.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but you know's she's actially a real old lady


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 20, 2007)

1 : please shut up about black/white couples, because we all know that it will, sooner or later, end up causing trouble for all of us.

2 : I'll take an older woman over a piece of coal any day


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> 1 : please shut up about black/white couples, because we all know that it will, sooner or later, end up causing trouble for all of us.


I would if it were a lie
Deep inside, all white blonde chicks like black guys..
Hell, even some white blonde boys like black guys
But let's not get into that


> 2 : I'll take an older woman over a piece of coal any day



I would hardly call 

a piece of coal...


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 20, 2007)

Everyone here is saying she is 100% diamond, and diamonds are just really compressed coal.

Hence, she is a piece of coal, by pure logic.
Don't argue against logic


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2007)

Only when she activates her power, she becames diamond, otherwise, she's a flesh and blood woman, with telepathic powers
Wich is highly compressed  carbon not coal!


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 20, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Well, there's the fact that Emma can hijack Tsunade's nervous system from a distance with very little effort, like what she did with Kimura. Secondly, does Emma even HAVE a nervous system? *She's completely diamond, through and through. She's been shattered in her diamond form before, and her pieces were completely diamond. There was nothing organic* in there for chakra to even touch.



Seems that some people in here are arguing for Emma being made from diamonds, though...


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2007)

she can if she wants to be
She has two forms
Human form wich allow her class ten telepathic feats (put rachel grey, aka phoenix, in her place)
Diamond form allow her to be copmletly made out of diamond, and she is absolutley telepathically imune (save for PIS later retconned) but she also looses her telpathic powers herself


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 20, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> Seems that some people in here are arguing for Emma being made from diamonds, though...



She can choose to be in either human or diamond form at will. Her telepathy is fast enough to alert her to incoming danger and allow her to change forms before it hits.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 20, 2007)

But Tsunade has split the ground with her *finger*.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 20, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> But Tsunade has split the ground with her *finger*.



And Emma can completely immobilize her at will just by thinking about it. What's your point?

Not to mention the fact that Emma's been hammered into the ground like a nail from World War Hulk, and was only mildly pissed off.


----------



## Monna (Nov 20, 2007)

Tsunade wins


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 20, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> 1 : please shut up about black/white couples, because we all know that it will, sooner or later, end up causing trouble for all of us.
> 
> 2 : I'll take an older woman over a piece of coal any day



1. Im Black. If you have a problem with interacial couple (which i myself am in) then keep it to yourself.

2. Emma is not a piece of coal


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 20, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Tsunade wins



The second contest, yea. The first? Hell no.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 21, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> 1. Im Black. If you have a problem with interacial couple (which i myself am in) then keep it to yourself.



? would like to note that it is not the pairing itself that I find annoying, but the fact that it is brought up so many times everywhere.
It grates on my nerves having to hear all about stuff like that, which I would really prefer if people would just keep private.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 22, 2007)

TheFourthNin said:


> Bishop is a black guy
> That's enough to fuck any white blonde girl no mattter what they are made of



 classic post


prolly gunna give this to tsunade


----------



## FireEel (Nov 22, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> Well she hasnt done anything past class 15 that we know of



Tsunade.......a class 15?

She can split the goddamned ground with her finger. I do not noe who has been giving u ur calculations, but Gama Bunta's sword is definitely WELL over 15 tonnes.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 22, 2007)

FireEel said:


> Tsunade.......a class 15?
> 
> She can split the goddamned ground with her finger. I do not noe who has been giving u ur calculations, but Gama Bunta's sword is definitely WELL over 15 tonnes.



That said, the point is moot, considering Emma's taken hits from World War Hulk.


----------

